# Paris Music Festival 2017



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*7th International choir and orchestra festival in Paris (France)

16.08. - 20.08.2017

PARIS - city of love, dreams and senses*

Nobody can think of Paris without various associations and a multitude of pictures crossing their mind: the river Seine, the Hunchback of Notre-Dame, Napoleon, the Arc de Triumphe, the Champs-Elysees. No other city exalts the imagination like this metropolis, which is also particularly popular for its musical events. As of late these also include the Paris Music Festival.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-paris-france.phtml


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MRF Music Festivals said:


> *7th International choir and orchestra festival in Paris (France)
> 
> 16.08. - 20.08.2017
> 
> ...


You must be French?


----------

